# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  هكذا يرحل الطيبون !!!

## عوامية صفوانية

هلااااا وغلااااا
هنا اسطر كلماتي لتكون لي ذكرى خالده 
بهذه المناسبة وفي هذا الصرح المبارك 
منتدى الناصرة 
كتبت شيئاً بسيطاً لعله يفي بحق المرحومين السعيدين
*&*&*&*

هكذا يرحل الطيبون..
بصمت..
مخلفين ورائهم عالم يضج بالبكاء
عالم بات اسوداً , ذابلاً من فاجعة ألمت بنا
رحل ( أحمد)
نعم لقد رحل 
وضج العويل جدران صفوى
رحل ( احمد )
وهو في جوار الحووور بإذن الله 
وبجوار أهل البيت عليهم السلام فلقد كان خادماً للإمام الحسين رغم مرضه الشديد 

إلى جنان الخلد يا أحمد
رحمك الله يا الغالي وفي جنان الخلد بإذن الله 

*&*&*&*
بكت عيوني.. آلام الفراق..
فردد قلبي الحزين باحتراق...
كيف للقلب أن ينساكم...
يا من في الفؤاد سكناكم...
فتراقصت الدمعات.. على شفاه هجرتها البسمات..
فاختلطت الآلام بالدمعات..
فكانت حرة الزفرات..

حاولت أن أتكلم..
حاولت تفسير ذاك الشعور المؤلم..
حاولت أن أعبر للفراق..
عن ألم اجتاح الفؤاد!!!
ولكن ما استطعت...
فجائتني حروف الفراق... 

الألــــــــــــف.. 
آهـ.. آهـ.. آهـ
من القلب أبثها..
ومن الروح أرسلها..
ومن الوجدان سطرتها...
أنتم يا من في القلب حللتم... 

الـــــــلام... 
لامتني نفسي لفراقكم...
ولامتني عيوني لرحيلكم...
ولامني القلب الحزين لغيابكم...
أنتم يا من في القلب حللتم... 

الفــــــــاء... 
فارقتكم وقلبي أسيركم...
فارقتكم وعيوني تبكيكم...
فارقتكم وما نست شفاهي اسمائكم..
أنتم يا من في القلب حللتم... 

الــــــراء... 
رميتم قلبي بسهم من الأحزان..
فاستقر سهمكم في صميم الوجدان...
فبكى القلب على ذكرى من كان...
أنتم يا من في القلب حللتم... 

الألـــــــف.. 
أتت مرة أخرى!!
لتؤكد ألم الفراق..
فآه.. ثم آه... ثم آآآآآآآهـ..
لقلب حلف ألا ينساكم...
أنتم يا من في القلب حللتم... 

القـــــاف... 
قلبي الحزين سيظل يذكركم...
وقلمي المتألم سيظل أسير ذكراكم...
فاختلط دم القلب... بمداد القلم ليذكركم...
أنتم يا من في القلب حللتم... 

وفي نهاية المطاف..
بكى الفراق...
حزنا علي...
وقال: 
( لابد.. لابد.. لابد... من فراق الأحبة)
لقول الاما م علي ( عليه السلام ) " فقد الاهل غربه " 

اخص بالشكر لكل من واسى هذا المصاب الجلل 
ولكل اعضاء المنتدى المبارك اشكرهم الشكر الجزيل 
لمواساتهم لي بهذا المصاب 
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة لروح الشاب السعيد 
( احمد علي سلمان آل ابراهيم العوامي ) 
واخته المتوفاه قبله بأربع سنين بنفس المرض < فشل الكلى >
( إيمان علي سلمان آل ابراهيم العوامي )

دعواااتكم بالرحمه للفقيدين الشابين السعيدين 
وبالصبر والسلوان لأهلهم
نسألكم الدعاااء 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## king of love

رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم هكذا الدنيا تروح وتجي إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*نعيش معهم...*
*فتعشقهم النفوس...*
*ويأسرون القلوب والارواح..لصفاء قلوبهم..*

*ولكن...*

*لابد من الارتحال يوماً عن هنا..*

*عن مكان لطالما اجتمعنا فيه...*

*كل ذلك رحيل حسي...*
*يبقون في الفؤاد..*
*يُدفنون بين الضلوع...*

*غاليتي عوامية صفوانية..*
*كلماتكِ.. أدمت الفؤاد..*
*فكل حرف .. كسكين يطعنه...*


*رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم..*
*وأسكنهم فسيح جناته..*
*مع محمد وآله الطاهرين..*



*غاليتي عوامية صفوانية..*
*سيتم نقل موضوعكِ لقسم فيض القلم...*

*لأني وجدته من حبر قلمك..*

*حقاً كلماتكِ خرجت من قلب حزين..*
*فدخلت القلوب..*

*رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم وتغمدهم بواسع فضله وكرمه..*
*انه هو الغفور الرحيم..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

هكذا هي الحياه موت وحياه الم وفراق 


رجم الله موتانا وموتاكم واسكنهم فسيح جناته



اسلوبك رائع في الكتابه


استمري ولا تتوقفي عن هذا الابداع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*نعم هكذا الفرااق ..*
*وهذا هو الالم لبعدنا عنهم..*
*فقد الاحباب يحسسنا بالمرارة والغربه..*
*فرحم الله موتاكم وموتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات..*
*واسكنهم واسع جنانه مع محمد وآل محمد ..*
*كلماات مؤثرة راائعه..*
*ابدااع في الكتابه واسلوب سلس..*
*سلمت يمناكِ ع ماخطته هنا..*
*بانتظاار جديدكِ الشيق..*
*دمتي بخـير ..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هكذا هي الحياة
تفرح قلوبنا بقدوم أحدهم
ولاكنها لاتتوانى الا أن تفجع قلوبنا بفقد أعزهم وأغلاهم ..
رحم الله موتاكم وموتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

عزيزتي عوامية
 خففي على قلبك وروحك هذا الحزن قليلاً
فهو إلى جنان الخلد إن شاء الله ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على هذه الكلمات الرائعة ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_
_قلمـ رائعـ جدا_ 
_رغم قساوة الكلمات وتأثيرها في النفس_


_ابدعتي في الكتابهـ والى الامام_ 

_يعطيك الف عافيهـ_
_والله يرحمهم برحمته_
_ويسكنهم فسيح جناته مع محمد وال محمد_ 

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## نبض قلب

هكذآ هي الحيآه تأخذ منّآ من نحب دآئمآ ودومآ ..

ويجب علينآ الصبر أخيه صبركمـ الله على مصآبكمـ ..
رحمـ الله موتآنآ وموتآكمـ وغفر لهمـ واسكنهم الفردوس بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## أُخرىْ

غالباً مايتبادر لذهني المشلول
لو علموا أن فراقهم سيكسرنا
هل سيحاولون أن يبكموا صرخاتنا
وينهوا نبضاتنا قبل أن يُسافروا
.. .. ..
رحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات..
..
وشكراً لكِ على الطرح الرااائع

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نعم هكذا هي الحياه تجمعنا وتفرقنا يرحل اناس 
ويأتي غيرهم وتبقى مجرد ذكرياتهم المزروعه
 في افكارنا واصواتهم المخزنه في خيالنا
غاليتي عوامية صفوانية هذا حالكي فما حال 
فاطمة الزهراء وحال الوديعه زينب عليها السلام
كلمات جداااااا رااااااااائعه خيوه 
رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات وان شاءالله مع محمد وآل محمد 
ويارب بحق الشباب على الشباب الله يصبركم قلوبكم
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكور اخوي king of love على التواااصل 
ولا عدمناك






> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 
> *نعيش معهم...*
> *فتعشقهم النفوس...*
> *ويأسرون القلوب والارواح..لصفاء قلوبهم..* 
> *ولكن...* 
> *لابد من الارتحال يوماً عن هنا..* 
> ...



اختي دمعه على السطوور 
يسلمو على التوااصل والله لا يحرمني منكم جميع 
واشكر جهودك المبذوله 
دعوااااتك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الامل الوردي
شذى الزهراء
همس الصمت
ورده محمديه
نبض قلب
بسمه
دمعه طفله يتيمه

لا اخفي عليكم جميييع ان لكل واحده منكم كلمااات نثرتها في متصفحي أعطتني شيئأ من الثقه والصبر على المصائب 

لا يسعني ان اقول الا إنا لله وإن إليه راجعون
ورحم الله موتانا وموتى الموتاكم وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
يسلمو على التواااجد 
والله لا يحرمني منكم جميع
دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه
دعوااااااتكم
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

كلمات بها زفرات حااااارقة
عظم الله أجوركمـ وأسكنهم فسيح جناته
أسلوبك رااااقي 
فاستمري بالعطاء
موفقة

----------


## شواطئ شوق

كلماتك جداً حزينة 
تجرح القلوب وتقرح العيون 
ولكن البقى والدوام لله
(كل من عليها فان ويبقى ذا الجلالة والكرام)
الله يمسح على قلوب الفاقدين 
بالصبروالسلوان الله يرحمهم برحمته الواسعة
والفاتحة على ارواحم الطاهرة مع الصلاة على 
محمدوال محمد

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآآحب ..~*
*آللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وأرحم موتنآنآ وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنآت ....* 
*تلكـ هي النهآآيه ..!*
*فرآق بعد أن نتعلق بهم ..*
*ويصبح من الصعب تنفس الصعدآء بدونهم ...* 
*ترنمآت اليأس تجرنآ نحو البكآء ....* 
*لندعو آلله ..~*
*أن يحشرنآ معهم ..* 
*في جنآن الخلد ..~*
*وبالشفآعهـ ... يرزقنآ وإيآهم ...* 
*كلمآت أعجبتني ... أشلت حروفي ...* 
*وطرحك جآء بالصميم ..~*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ....* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*ـتحيـآآتـوو ..~*
*ــكبريـــــآآء*

----------


## رنيم الحب

غــــاليتي ..
.*.عـوامية صفوانية .*.
كلماتك تقطر ألمــــآآ وتدمي الفؤاد 
لقد أثرت في نفسي وأبكت قلبــــي 
ففلراااق الأحبة أصعب مافي الوجود 
لكـــــــــــن .. 
لتتحلي بالصبر فالله قد أخذ أمانته وكلنا رااااحلون 
ولاندري على أية حــال نفارق الدنيا وأة صورة يتذكرونا بها 
أدعـــي لهم بالرحمة والمغفرة 
وأسكنهـــــم الله فسيح جناته في جوار أحبائه 
مــوفقة لكل خير .. 
أختـــــــــك..
.×.رنيـــ الحب ــم .×.

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللؤلؤ المكنون
شواطئ شوق
كبرياء 
رنيم الحب  
يسلموووو هلى التواااجد
لا عدمناكم جميع
واشكركم جزيل الشكر لمواساتي بهذه المصيبه 
والله يصبر كل مؤمن ومؤمنه لفقد الغاليين 
في موازين اعمالكم بإذن الله 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي

----------


## Princess

يارحمة الله على مسكينك توبي

كنت اسمع للشيخ الأكرف
وانا اتنقل بين اسطرك ذات الوتر الحزين
عزيزتي
كلنا لها..
نسال الله لأهلهم الصبر والسلوان
ولنا واياكم حسن الخاتمه

صبرا.. صبرا..

سلمتي غاليتي من كل مكروه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

